# do you like to put stickers on your gear?



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

No. IMO my NS boards are things of beatuy and I would not want to ruin that!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

I like to have just one or two stickers as a little confirmation that it's my gear. I get a little paranoid when my board is just chillin' outside the lodge with everyone else's stuff.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

negative 


123


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

All the time.

I used to plaster my helmet with resort stickers but then I realized helmets have to be replaced every few years so now I plaster my board with stickers. Gonna keep the old board for stickers and keep the new one relatively clean. maybe put 1 or 2 stickers on it so I can spot my own board easier.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Capita Horrorscope has some of the most beautiful graphics I have seen with the cosmic background and art from a guy here in my hometown, Sacramento. Why would I?  I love it too much.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Olivia said:


> I like to have just one or two stickers as a little confirmation that it's my gear. I get a little paranoid when my board is just chillin' outside the lodge with everyone else's stuff.


I feel the same way!


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

I also have one or two stickers just to tell mine from the rest, but nothing too big/ugly or hard to remove. I use vinyl stickers that go on and come off very easily and don't leave goop behind.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Usually put 2-4 stickers, only on tip and tail though.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya, a few die cuts on my board.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Only a few. I think it ruins it if you cover your board with odd stickers, especially brands that you dont even wear or ride...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> Only a few. I think it ruins it if you cover your board with odd stickers, especially brands that you dont even wear or ride...


QFT

10 Characters.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

eh, a couple sometimes. I usually end up doing it during the summer when i'm going insane from withdrawals.

also depends on the board. if I had an Arbor board, woodgrain an all. *no fucking way*.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

considering my board looks fuckin ridiculous, yea i became a sticker whore, but only stickers I ride/wear, so rome, burton, smith, ride, k2, i have one big Monster sticker on the tail of my board, but I love monster soo!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Rome and Burton, that's cruel man. :laugh:


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

better than the 100 million 'i <3 haters' stickers on EVERYthing...


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

I have only two on my new stick: a Demolition (bmx brand) sticker and a memorial sticker for my friend that passed away last year. Like others have said, it makes my board distiguishable.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

No, because I'm no longer 15 years old.


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

the only sticker of a turtle.


----------



## craig-b (Dec 19, 2010)

I stickered the shit out of my topsheet, only because i absolutley hate the graphics.

Loved the price tag though.


----------



## RogiH (Aug 23, 2011)

Nope, I hate stickers.

Only a brazilian flag


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i stickered the white nose of my ET because i hate not being able to see your board against the snow, especially in the air.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

oh ive been waiting for a thread like this...
This is my shit stick park board, so ill sticker the hell out of it and i dont care 16 stickers and counting. there isn't much room left, so i have to settle for a few more small ones


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Normally, no, I hate stickers. But last year I stumbled across the perfect sticker from my favorite band with an alpine cross, and decided it was meant to be.










"Ride it like you stole it!"


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

I hear stickers make your board faster and make you jump higher, any truth to that? Only stickers on my boards are from friends companies.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

^ totally true.

each sticker adds 10 hp to your board. 15 if you have a subaru!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Although i do have a zombie scene I plan on enamel painting on my board, hope I dont get too pissed at the lessonee's running it over.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

This is all I do on the sticker front fyi. Only brands I wear/ride or that I support/am connected to.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just curious, where the fuck are you guys getting these awesome die cuts.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

AAA said:


> Normally, no, I hate stickers. But last year I stumbled across the perfect sticker from my favorite band with an alpine cross, and decided it was meant to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm suprised that board even works at all with that sticker on it.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> i'm suprised that board even works at all with that sticker on it.


:thumbsup: Like


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Rest assured, a 182cm race deck not only gains 10-15 mph, but has the protection and blessing of GOD with that sticker on it. :cheeky4::thumbsup:


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Just curious, where the fuck are you guys getting these awesome die cuts.


i got mine all at snowboarding camp. kevin pearce was there when i was and gave me a shitload of monster stickers and a shitload of frends brand stickers. you can also get a bunch when you order from companies. neff gives em out like crazy


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

just a few, mainly so I can be sure its my board I'm grabbing from the rack. My neversummer board just has a neversummer sticker, the graphic is sweet enough as it is..


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I put them on the bottom so they don't cover my sweet top sheet graphics.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I do... for such a small resort that I work at, theft is a HUGE problem. I do ride a couple pretty unique boards, however, that just makes me more of a target to get my stuff stolen because the product that I'm on is a little harder to get.


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

I remember a few years ago (5 or 6) my brother and his friend were laughing hysterically at the computer—I walked to see behind the screen and they were watching a porn parody of Terminator called, creatively , Penetrator 2. At the time we were friends with the dude who used to make those vinyl shocker stickers popular on riced out import cars and he cut a few chrome vinyls that read THE PENETRATOR 2 and we put them on our skimboards. I had a purple carbon fiber exile—which tragically broke. So, the other day I'm on NS and kids sell custom vinyls on there hella cheap and I bought several. 

TLDR: I only ride with one sticker, it reads: "THE PENETRATOR."


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> i got mine all at snowboarding camp. kevin pearce was there when i was and gave me a shitload of monster stickers and a shitload of frends brand stickers. you can also get a bunch when you order from companies. neff gives em out like crazy


You bastard:laugh:. I've been looking for Volcom stone Die cuts forever.


----------



## spanishflow24 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I put my sponsors on my board since they are small companies


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

I never really had till this season.. But I think it looks pretty good if I do say so myself


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i only put stickers of brands/companys that i like/support or ride for. currently that includes Angry snowboarder, snug life, and never summer. also bacon.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Just curious, where the fuck are you guys getting these awesome die cuts.


There was a thread around here that had a list of companies that will send you free stickers if you sent a S.A.S.E. Might try a search for it, the guy that posted the info had pics of the stickers he got, lots of nice die cuts.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I did this, but they don't send die cuts accept for Salomon and Rome. I found some to buy online, so I'm good now. I still need some Volcom stone ones though. Think Ebay will do though.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

I only put on stuff i rep/support. So 2 from a local skate shop which is really chill, and one sticker that takes up the entire tail from another local shop. Yes, its one big ass sticker.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i put stickers on my helmet and my truck, but not my board. my evo topsheet is too nice to put stickers on


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> There was a thread around here that had a list of companies that will send you free stickers if you sent a S.A.S.E. Might try a search for it, the guy that posted the info had pics of the stickers he got, lots of nice die cuts.


Pretty much every company wi11 send you free stickers if you send them a 1etter (inc1uding a return enve1ope with your address in it). It's free advertisement for them, and the stickers are cheap. 

On topic: I on1y have companies who gear I have, but that's a fair bit. A1so, it's on1y on my he1ment. Not on either of my boards.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have my 3 grandsons and my nieces name on my tip side and few stickers from ski resorts i've been to and on the tail end i have companies that i support except one big sticker from rome that says SHRED,i just cannot forego it so its on there and it looks cool


----------



## untchabl (Nov 29, 2011)

I've got an Oakley "O" sticker on my board, but I use alot of Oakley gear and have several pair of sunglasses.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Attention snow gear companies. Please PM me if you want to pay me to put your sticker on my stuff. 

Otherwise, no stickers, unless its purrty.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

caneyhead said:


> Attention snow gear companies. Please PM me if you want to pay me to put your sticker on my stuff.
> 
> Otherwise, no stickers, unless its purrty.


Yeah, you have to realize that you are doing the company whose sticker it is a favor by putting it on your gear. That's free advertising for them. All good if you are sponsored by said co.'s and have an obligation.

I always thought it was dumb that 'branded' clothing was more expensive. Logos and advertising for the brand all over it and I pay more? GTFO


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

i dont have any on my board but I think that it depends on the top sheet. Some look good with stickers and others look like crap.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i like to cut up stickers and make my own words and designs and also put my crews stickers on.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Ambivalent about decals but the person who did this on his T.rice

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/41068-post-your-setup-2011-2012-season-14.html

kinda inspires me to do it.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I show my brand support on my roof rack fairing and one angrysnowboarder sticker on my back window. That is all.

Not really against it but I just haven't done it.

Oh yeah, my laptop has stickers all over it.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> I put them on the bottom so they don't cover my sweet top sheet graphics.


I put felt furniture pads on the bottom of my board so the ice here in the NE won't scratch up my base. 

All I have on the top of my CX is a Loveland Stomp Pad.


----------



## AliCatt (Mar 7, 2011)

oneshot said:


> i like to cut up stickers and make my own words and designs and also put my crews stickers on.


I do this too.
People keep asking me where I got my 'inspirational quote' stickers and it makes me feel creative 
Any stickers I have on my board have a story behind them, other than that I don't really cover my board.


----------



## TYrice93 (Sep 7, 2011)

Just a few..


----------

